# We are going grain free



## BeBe67 (May 13, 2015)

We are transitioning to a grain free diet. Hoping all goes well and the girls don't have any tummy issues. Also today it hit me that if we want to go grain free I will have to make sure their treats are also grain free. I did find some grain free Greenies. 

Keeping my fingers crossed that all goes well. I am mixing a little at a time. 

I am hoping this will rid Brandie of her eye stains and Luna of her stinky ears. Vet checked her ears and there is no infection or mites. So I am hoping the grain free diet will take care of both issues.

BeBe


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I hope it works out for you. Changing brands or diets has never been a big deal with any of my dogs. I'm sure it will be fine if you start with mixing small amounts and gradually increase over 7-10 days.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Good luck. At the very least, you will find out if grain is the issue. It is so difficult with companies labeling their foods as one thing and then when you read the ingredients you will find multiple protein sources. Ugh.


----------



## BeBe67 (May 13, 2015)

So far so good. They LOVE the new food. I am mixing it with their old dry food. But putting some new grain free wet also. I mix a little wet into the dry kibble to make them eat better. Well today they have literally licked their bowls clean at both feedings. No tummy issues yet 


bebe


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

i'm considering switching our pups to grain free.
Jasper scratches all the time and i'm worried it might be allergies. obviously I don't know if its to grain, but it's going to be the first tick off our "what have we tried eliminating?" box regardless .

good luck with your switch!


----------



## StandardLovie (Oct 22, 2012)

Good luck on your switch! I switched my two from Eukanuba to a grain free Natural Balance kibble, which they seem to really enjoy. I have noticed significant changes in them (their coats look healthier), & the ear infections that they once battled with chronically haven't been an issue in about 8 months now (keeping my fingers crossed for 8 more). I hope that your babies do well.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Charmed said:


> Good luck. At the very least, you will find out if grain is the issue. It is so difficult with companies labeling their foods as one thing and then when you read the ingredients you will find multiple protein sources. Ugh.



Tell me about it! I bought "Grain free beef and salmon" treats the other day since Cash is intolerant to chicken. I get home, open the package and see the first ingredient....chicken. 

*facepalm*


----------

